# Bras styles (this is embarrassing)



## Ronni (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm quite small so I usually never wear a bra until now. I feel they make me more feminine and sexy but I'm not sure what style to buy for my wardrobe.

What do you girls suggest? i.e. sheer blouses, low cut tops, tanks etc, etc etc. Can you suggest 4 or 5 basic styles and why? Thanks, Ronni


----------



## Ashley (Sep 7, 2008)

Make sure to have a really good strapless bra (or one that can be converted into one) because you don't want bra straps showing if your top is sleeveless.

Also, although they are not pretty at all, make sure to have a seamless nude bra. They're great if your shirt is white and slightly sheer. A white bra underneath a slightly sheer bra only stand out.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 7, 2008)

You should get some t-shirt bras which don't have any seams so they won't show through the fabric of your top. You can buy them underwired and/or padded if that's the kind of bra you want too.


----------



## moccah (Sep 7, 2008)

Oooh hard...I have these huge boobies and its a pain in the but for me to shop for bras because they are always big ugly and shapeless....

what I feel are great bras are these seamless ones with a cup for underneath a t-shirt, because they just dont show







For under a blouse or low cut tanktop or anything I love a Balconet or a push up bra






balconet






especially the balconet is great for low cut stuff, they dont show the lines and make your boobs look great

These are the styles I love most, I always get a bra with cups already in them, they dont show the nipples when your cold...(embarrasing) and give your boobs a nice shape

I hope you can work with this! good luck


----------



## Ronni (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Ashley, Magnetic heart, Moccah! I really take to heart your suggestions. If anyone else cares to add to this please do. This site makes me feel like a girly girl all over again. I've revived my femininity again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fawp (Sep 7, 2008)

I absolutely love convertible bras because you can customize them to wear under regular shirts and tanks, halters, single shoulder dress, etc...you really get your money's worth out of these.

I also love demi and balconet styles because you can wear them under almost anything no matter the shape or cut.

Finally, I avoid anything with too much texture so that I don't have to worry about it showing through the fabrics of my tops.


----------



## Karren (Sep 7, 2008)

Makes me feel that way too, Ronni and I'm not even a girl!!! lol I'd say that you'd love something black and lacy and it sounds like if it showed through you would have no problem with that....

Personally I love Victoria Secert... There Very Sexy line is really nice - I love this black number - Victoria's Secret - NEW! Demi push-up bra


----------



## mgmsrk (Sep 7, 2008)

I also highly recommend a good tee-shirt bra, they are just great. I buy most of my bras through Bras, panties, lingerie, men's underwear, plus size bras at Bare Necessities. No stores in my Province sell bras large enough for me, so I canâ€™t shop locally. They have great customer service and a 60 day return policy, shipping is usually very cheep or free. So this will allow you to try several styles and sizes and just keep the ones you want, unless you have great instatement apparel stores near by.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 8, 2008)

agreed. The styles of bra I think every woman should own are:

tshirt bra - under tshirts and blouses (fairly obvious, lol)

sports bra - no matter what size you are, ALL women should wear sports bras for sports! think of the bounce! EEK!

balconette - for straight across tops/bustier style tops when you want nice 'mono-boob' style cleavage

plunge bra - for lower tops which you'd like cleavage for, without the bra showing

and finally

strapless/convertable - for one shoulder tops, strapless tops, low backed tops etc.

these are just the basic items that should be in a bra-wardrobe, hahaha! don't even start me on colours etc!


----------

